# Force 4G only



## specialex (Nov 17, 2016)

Is there is a way, like Android to force my Lumia 640LTE to 4G only mode? 
I only see an option for "highest connection speed" and select 4G but no option for an LTE/4G only mode.
OS build 14393.448


----------



## winphouser (Nov 17, 2016)

```
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4GOnly = dword:0
```

You can write it using Interop Tools or toggle it using official WPTweaker.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 17, 2016)

its a bad idea though, you cant call anyone who isnt using 4g with voice over lte enabled and has an active 4g connection.cause your device cant do a fallback on 3g then for normal calls to people without voice over lte or currently no lte connection


----------



## mahdi75 (Nov 17, 2016)

winphouser said:


> ```
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4GOnly = dword:0
> ```
> 
> You can write it using Interop Tools or toggle it using official WPTweaker.

Click to collapse



There was a "3G or 4G only" option in that page too, but is hidden since a recent update. Do you know the key to show that too?


----------



## specialex (Nov 18, 2016)

winphouser said:


> ```
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4GOnly = dword:0
> ```
> 
> You can write it using Interop Tools or toggle it using official WPTweaker.

Click to collapse



thanks it works with reg tweak


----------



## winphouser (Nov 18, 2016)

@mahdi75


```
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4G3GOnly = dword:0
```

https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sensboston/WPTweaker/master/WPTweaker/Tweaks.xml


----------



## rashazad (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks guys... It works but i'm facing a problem with it. When I put my phone on 4G only and want to revert back to any other mode the phone looses signal and cannot find any network. I have to restart it to have signal again. Is there any solution?
Phone model: 640 xl lte on win10 build 14965


----------



## girish_19 (Dec 10, 2016)

*Working on my Lumia 950*



winphouser said:


> ```
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4GOnly = dword:0
> ```
> 
> You can write it using Interop Tools or toggle it using official WPTweaker.

Click to collapse



Thank you bro. Its working.


----------



## zulqar (Feb 12, 2017)

*ho do i edit registry on ma lumia 650 duals  using interop*



specialex said:


> thanks it works with reg tweak

Click to collapse



what are the steps to edit it and where and how am i going to paste the code above

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




winphouser said:


> ```
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\HideHighestSpeed4GOnly = dword:0
> ```
> 
> You can write it using Interop Tools or toggle it using official WPTweaker.

Click to collapse



where am i suppose to paste the code above when using interop tool
help please i dont know how


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Feb 13, 2017)

How to add lte band 3 in lumia 820??

---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------




zulqar said:


> what are the steps to edit it and where and how am i going to paste the code above
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*
1 .Sample method Open your phone dial 
2 .dial ##3282#
3 .Star your phone field test 
4 .Go to Field test settings
5 .change your network type to 4G Only*


----------



## zulqar (Feb 13, 2017)

Gokul Rajan said:


> How to add lte band 3 in lumia 820??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



field test doesnt work on my phone i tried it before and i tried it now again. when i dial the code nothing happens it just start calling the number.
i use a Lumia 650 Dual


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Feb 13, 2017)

zulqar said:


> field test doesnt work on my phone i tried it before and i tried it now again. when i dial the code nothing happens it just start calling the number.
> i use a Lumia 650 Dual

Click to collapse


* Try Thishttps://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/fix-field-test-lumia8-8-1-windows-10-t3537871*


----------

